# perhaps I'm simple minded...



## Sam (Sep 30, 2006)

but this little icon made me laugh so hard I cried.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll have to remember that at school... thanks!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 30, 2006)

That is hilarious!  I guess I am one of the simple minded too


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 30, 2006)

Lisa said:


> That is hilarious!  I guess I am one of the simple minded too



*raises hand* another simple minded soul here..that cracked me up!


----------



## Shodan (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope.....not funny at all.

  I must be really advanced!!

  Kidding......just kidding- Ha!!  :uhyeah:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 30, 2006)

THat is really, really good.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 30, 2006)

Also, love the new avatar Sam!!

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Sep 30, 2006)

Another simple mind here also I guess. Very funny!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 30, 2006)

Another simple mind here. Very funny!


----------



## zDom (Oct 1, 2006)

Well if you wrap ENOUGH paper around a rock (think: box filled with balled up newspapers with rock in the middle) then it loses it's ability to crush things like scissors.

Guess I'm complicated


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 5, 2006)

So how do you say "Way of the Rock" or "Rock Technique" in japanese?


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 5, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I'll have to remember that at school... thanks!


 
:lol2: That made me laugh more then the original icon!


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> So how do you say "Way of the Rock" or "Rock Technique" in japanese?


 
Yusaburu-do, Yusaburu-jitsu


----------

